# Huaihua Hunan Province



## RSBungle (May 29, 2014)

Hey all,

I have recently been offered a teaching position at Huaihua University in Hunan Province starting in September. I was just wondering if anybody has ever visited/ lived in this city and could share their experiences on what the people/city is like etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

In Hunan they like seriously hot food. My wife is from there but nearly all the extended family now live in Zhongshan. When a family gathering takes place I can taste the peppers and chili in the air before I climb the stairs!

Apart from that I only visited the province once in past five years but I understand that there are a few Brits there.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

*Wellrounded*



Zhongshan Billy said:


> In Hunan they like seriously hot food. My wife is from there but nearly all the extended family now live in Zhongshan. When a family gathering takes place I can taste the peppers and chili in the air before I climb the stairs!
> 
> Apart from that I only visited the province once in past five years but I understand that there are a few Brits there.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


Seeing your replies on this forum. *Man! You have been AROUND!!*


----------



## ashriley (Jul 15, 2015)

I have a friend who come from Changsha, the provincial capital of Hunan. She said she is the typical character of people in Hunan. They are straightforward and pepperbox but are really easy to be friends.


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm now in Changsha for a year - my wife's home. Spicy food is great but I grew up with spicy food back in the UK. My mum grew up in India - OK it's a bit different but spicy all the same. Yum


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

There are so many Hunan people living in Zhongshan that my wife says there is no point in travelling back there for Chinese New Year as all she knows are here.

A couple of years back I was taken to 'Chairman Mao's Favourite Restuarant' . The pepper from the dishes burnt my mouth when they were three feet away!!! I doubt if I would have survived if I actually ate any of them!!!

Zhongshan Billy


----------

